# "Probleme" Retterner Kanzel



## LeFritzz (9. September 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Am Wochenende ist schon mal was los an den schönen Tagen, v.a. in der Übergangszeit Frühjahr/Herbst. Im Winter fahr ich dort meist alleine, bzw. ohne nennenswert Spuren zu sehen. In der Hitze ist dort auch niemand mehr unterwegs. In letzter Zeit wurde es dort oben aber etwas mehr, wobei die wenigsten MTBler tatsächlich die Kanzelabfahrt nehmen. Die meisten genießen nur die Aussicht und fahren dann auf den breiten Wegen von der Kanzel aus zurück. Für mich ist da keinerlei Konfliktpotential sichtbar. Ich fahre da seit 10 Jahren runter und es gab nie ein Problem oder Gemecker. Laut der Schilderung im nordbayern-Artikel waren es 20 MTBler in 2 Stunden. Das war dann wahrscheinlich schon zu den Stoßzeiten. Wenn ich mal etwas länger dort oben verweile, kommt idR niemand vorbei, weder Wanderer noch MTBler. Im Frühjahr waren es mal 15 besoffene Jugendliche, als noch die Ausgangsbeschränkung galt. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die Abfahrt für den gemeinen Biker die letzten Jahre etwas zu anspruchsvoll wurde. Seitdem der Fels freigeschnitten wird, um auch vom Tal gesehen werden zu können, spült es bei jedem Starkregen ordentlich was vom Boden weg. Anschließend entsteht in der Trockenheit wieder einiges an Geröll und loser Erde. Man muss schon mit dosierter Bremse abfahren. Die Vegetation hat zuvor immer den Boden vor dem Starkregen geschützt.



Ich habe das mal in einen neuen "Faden" verschoben.
hat ja mit den "Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach" nichts zu tun.

Danke, @xTr3Me für die ausführliche Darstellung.
Das mit dem Felsfreischneiden ist ein sehr interessanter Aspekt.


----------



## LeFritzz (9. September 2020)

.gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 0815p (9. September 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal in einen neuen "Faden" verschoben.
> hat ja mit den "Ausfahrten ab Leutenbach" nichts zu tun.
> 
> Danke, @xTr3Me für die ausführliche Darstellung.
> Das mit dem Felsfreischneiden ist ein sehr interessanter Aspekt


Danke


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. September 2020)

Auslöser des ganzen ist wohl jene Gegebenheit








						Bergwacht und BRK retten gestürzte Mountainbikerin bei Rettern
					

Rettern - Am Donnerstag wurde die Bergwacht Forchheim zu einem Einsatz zwischen Kauernhofen und Rettern alarmiert, nachdem eine Mountainbikerin auf einem steilen Pfad gestürzt war. Doch die Unfallstelle zu orten, war gar nicht so einfach.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## MTB-94 (29. September 2020)

Gemeinderat berät: Was tun gegen die Auswüchse im Mountainbiking
					

Eggolsheim - In der Gemeinderatssitzung in Eggolsheim wurden vor allem die zunehmenden Biker thematisiert, die immer mehr Strecken in die Wälder bauen. Nun soll ein runder Tisch mit Beteiligten eine Lösung bringen.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Die Überschrift sagt eigentlich schon wieder alles 
Kann man nur hoffen, dass da was bei raus kommt.


----------



## LeFritzz (29. September 2020)

Die Frage ist wie dieser "Runde Tisch" denn aussehen soll.

Der Bürgermeister hat der DIMB IG Oberfranken nämlich erst mal eine "Absage" erteilt:
_"wir machen einen *internen* runden Tisch vor Ort mit allen Beteiligten, auch mit unseren örtlichen Bikern aus Kauernhofen und Eggolsheim. So hat das gestern auch der Marktgemeinderat beschlossen.
Ich bitte um Verständnis für dieses Vorgehen und habe Hoffnung, dass es mehr Klärung in der Sache bringt.
Die WBV hatte mich zum Ortstermin leider nicht eingeladen. Dennoch werde ich die Waldbesitzervereinigung Kreuzberg natürlich zum Runden Tisch mit einladen.
*Der Runde Tisch wird nicht-öffentlich stattfinden.*"_

Am Ende wird es Sperrungen geben, wie es derzeit überall die Tendenz ist. Die "Heiligenstädter sogenannten MTB-Strecken" sind bekanntlich geeignet, auch mit dem Rollator befahren werden zu können und haben mit MTB soviel zu tun wie Luis Trenker mit der Christlichen Seefahrt.

Es wird hier vollständig verkannt, dass 95% der Mountainbiker jene "illegalen Bauwerke", also Trick-Sprünge und dergleichen, gar nicht wollen und fordern. Sie wollen naturbelassene Trails, also "geeignete Wege" im Sinne des Art. 28 BayNatSchG befahren. Hierzu bedarf es aber keines "Lenkungskonzeptes" und keiner "Legalisierung". Das, was an der Retterner Kanzel gebaut ist, hat mit dem Befahrungsrecht aus Art. 26ff BayNatSchG nichts zu tun. Sobald irgendwo "Strecken ausgewiesen" werden, welche vor allem einer relativ begrenzten Gruppe dienlich sind, wird im gleichen Zuge das allgemeine Befahrungsrecht für die breite Gruppe der Trailbiker in Zweifel gestellt und es wird über Sperrungen von Strecken nachgedacht. Das ist nicht im Sinne des Breitensportes MTB.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Oktober 2020)




----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2020)

Mountainbike-Szene  steuert       einen     Trail Park für Forchheim an
					

Drei  Mountainbike-Strecken   sollen in Forchheim  entstehen. Dafür   setzt sich  die Interessensgemeinschaft   Trail  Park  ein.




					www.infranken.de


----------



## MTB-94 (20. Oktober 2020)

Tolle Sache, die in meinen Augen auch für das Gebiet zwischen Rettern und Kauernhofen ideal wäre.

Ich frag mich allerdings immer wo diese ganzen Konflikte, die ständig in der Zeitung stehen herkommen. Hatte ich persönlich noch nie und ich fahre auch nicht erst seit gestern Fahrrad.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Oktober 2020)

MTB-94 schrieb:


> Tolle Sache, die in meinen Augen auch für das Gebiet zwischen Rettern und Kauernhofen ideal wäre.
> 
> Ich frag mich allerdings immer wo diese ganzen Konflikte, die ständig in der Zeitung stehen herkommen. Hatte ich persönlich noch nie und ich fahre auch nicht erst seit gestern Fahrrad.


Was ist eine tolle Sache und was wäre ideal?

Das Befahren vorhandener Wege, völlig egal, wie diese entstanden sind, kann man uns nicht verwehren.
Eine Sperrung von Wegen für bestimmte Nutzergruppen (hier: MTB) ist auf Basis geltenden Rechts nicht zulässig. (Anders sieht es mit generellen Sperren nach Art. 31, 33, 34 BayNatSchG aus, das erfasst dann aber auch die Spaziergänger.)

Wir brauchen also keinerlei Neuregelungen, was vorhandene Wege angeht, im Übrigen wären solche wohl auch rechtswidrig.

Das Errichten von Bauwerken bedarf des Einverständnisses des Grundeigentümers und braucht eine Haftungsregelung. Darüber liesse sich am Runden Tisch beraten. Ich erkenne auf der Retterner Kanzel aber eigentlich dazu keinen Handlungsbedarf, da der Grundeigentümer offenbar Trails wie den "Roller Coaster" gar nicht in Frage stellt.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2020)

Forchheim: Auf dem Bike konfliktfrei durch den Wald rasen
					

FORCHHEIM - Zuletzt hatte es zwischen der örtlichen Mountain-Szene und dem Stadtförster Stefan Distler ordentlich gekracht. Nun hat sich eine Interessengemeinschaft "Trail-Park Forchheim" gegründet, die nach einer gemeinsamen, naturschonenden Lösung suchen will. Wir haben uns mit Stefan...




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (20. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Was ist eine tolle Sache und was wäre ideal?
> 
> Das Befahren vorhandener Wege, völlig egal, wie diese entstanden sind, kann man uns nicht verwehren.
> Eine Sperrung von Wegen für bestimmte Nutzergruppen (hier: MTB) ist auf Basis geltenden Rechts nicht zulässig. (Anders sieht es mit generellen Sperren nach Art. 31, 33, 34 BayNatSchG aus, das erfasst dann aber auch die Spaziergänger.)
> ...


Hast Du das denen als DIMB Mitglied auch gesagt, schließlich hast ja Mitspracherecht und sitzt mit im Boot?





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Oktober 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hast Du das denen als DIMB Mitglied auch gesagt, schließlich hast ja Mitspracherecht und sitzt mit im Boot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich die Leute der Initiative "Trailpark FO" kenne habe ich "denen" "das" natürlich gesagt.
Ein "Mitspracherecht" jedoch oder ein "im Boot sitzen" ist mir nicht bewusst.


----------



## MTB-94 (20. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Befahren vorhandener Wege, völlig egal, wie diese entstanden sind, kann man uns nicht verwehren.



Wege fallen aber nicht einfach vom Himmel. Mit einem Trailpark hat man die Möglichkeit legal Strecken anzulegen so wie man sie haben möchte. Sehe darin keinen Nachteil. 

PS: Die ersten Strecken werden schon gesperrt, scheint schon länger zu hängen.


----------



## LeFritzz (20. Oktober 2020)

MTB-94 schrieb:


> Wege fallen aber nicht einfach vom Himmel. Mit einem Trailpark hat man die Möglichkeit legal Strecken anzulegen so wie man sie haben möchte. Sehe darin keinen Nachteil.
> 
> PS: Die ersten Strecken werden schon gesperrt, scheint schon länger zu hängen.


Muss man Strecken anlegen oder genügen die existierenden Wege?
Es muss nicht überall "Bikepark" sein.

Zu der gezeigten Sperrung einfacher Kommentar: In dieser Form klar rechtswidrig.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2020)

> "Es ist an der Zeit, eine offizielle Lösung zu finden", so Stefan Zieringer. Schließlich wolle er die Natur nicht zerstören, sondern sie im Sattel genießen. Mit Vandalen, die Bäume schädigen, Sprungschanzen anlegen oder durch das Befahren die Erosion der Hänge herbei führen, habe man nichts zu tun: "Wir wissen aber um die Probleme."
> 
> *Im städtischen Forst*
> Damit meint David Krieg die Pedalritter, die Trampelpfade nutzen, die dafür gar nicht geeignet sind.


Entscheidet das ein David Krieg welche Wege geeignet sind zum Befahren?

Hinter dem ganzen steht doch nur Eigeninteresse auf Kosten der restlichen MTBler die eben keinen Bock auf ständiges Murmelbahn fahren haben!

Quelle:








						Forchheim: Auf dem Bike konfliktfrei durch den Wald rasen
					

FORCHHEIM - Zuletzt hatte es zwischen der örtlichen Mountain-Szene und dem Stadtförster Stefan Distler ordentlich gekracht. Nun hat sich eine Interessengemeinschaft "Trail-Park Forchheim" gegründet, die nach einer gemeinsamen, naturschonenden Lösung suchen will. Wir haben uns mit Stefan...




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Diese 3 sind sich untereinander schon nicht einig. Der eine zählt sich nicht zu den Schanzenfreaks, der andere befürwortet das...

Die Lösung wäre ganz einfach. Wer Ballern gehen will soll nach Osternohe oder zum Ochsenkopf. Und der Rest fährt auf den Wegen die er für geeignet hält.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ein Blick zurück nach 2005





__





						Umfrage-->Illegale Spots
					

Für einen Zeitungsartikel werden Äusserungen zum Thema 'Illegale Spots' gesucht! --Wie waren Regelungen nach Entdekung dieser Spots? --Welche Ausweichmöglichkeiten gab es (legal)? --Wie Äusserten sich Politiker  Waere toll wenn ihr schnell schreibt, da der Artikel bald verfasst wird!  MFG...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (21. Oktober 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Entscheidet das ein David Krieg welche Wege geeignet sind zum Befahren?
> 
> Hinter dem ganzen steht doch nur Eigeninteresse auf Kosten der restlichen MTBler die eben keinen Bock auf ständiges Murmelbahn fahren haben!
> 
> ...


"Die Drei" haben inzwischen verstanden, dass ein solcher "Bolzplatz" sofort als Argument zur Streckensperrung geeigneter Wege mißbraucht werden wird und treten jetzt auch solchen Bestrebungen entgegen.

Das Konzept "Ballern in ONO" vs. alle Wege frei befahrbar ist völlig richtig. Allerdings ist ONO zu weit weg, aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen benötigt es solche "Ballerflächen" auch vor Ort, ohne das im Gegenzug Strecken gesperrt werden.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (21. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Muss man Strecken anlegen oder genügen die existierenden Wege?
> Es muss nicht überall "Bikepark" sein.





DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Allerdings ist ONO zu weit weg, aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen benötigt es solche "Ballerflächen" auch vor Ort, ohne das im Gegenzug Strecken gesperrt werden.



Wieder so ein Widerspruch in sich selbst.
Erst brauchts das nicht und dann doch.
Irgendwie mal eine klare Linie wäre von Vorteil.

Sollen sie den RC legalisieren. Der liegt eh auf Geneindegrund und ist schon vorhanden. Und dann muss gut sein. Dann Könnens ne halbe Stunde hoch und 5 min runter fahren.


----------



## xTr3Me (21. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie dieser "Runde Tisch" denn aussehen soll.
> 
> Der Bürgermeister hat der DIMB IG Oberfranken nämlich erst mal eine "Absage" erteilt:
> _"wir machen einen *internen* runden Tisch vor Ort mit allen Beteiligten, auch mit unseren örtlichen Bikern aus Kauernhofen und Eggolsheim. So hat das gestern auch der Marktgemeinderat beschlossen.
> ...



DIMB nicht erwünscht, Waldbesitzervereinigung wird eingeladen. Da weiß man doch gleich, wo die Prioritäten liegen 

Ich genieße die Trails noch so lange es eben geht. Zuletzt hab ich am Trail keine Sau mehr getroffen, aber Spuren waren schon noch zu sehen. Es geht eben auf den Winter zu und jetzt fährt eh nur noch der "harte Kern".

Muss noch mal ein paar Passagen aus dem ulkigen Artikel auf der Waldbesitzer und Jägervereinigung "nordbayern.de" kommentieren (https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...-konfliktfrei-durch-den-wald-rasen-1.10522846)
"Immer mehr E-Bikes, mit denen selbst nicht trainierte Leute mit Leichtigkeit bergauf sausen können, und das veränderte Freizeitverhalten in Corona-Zeiten haben nun allerdings die Konflikte verschärft. Der Ton ist in den letzten Monaten schärfer geworden."
Welche Konflikte und wo ist bitte ein scharfer Ton festzustellen? Bei den Wanderern und Mountainbikern jedenfalls nicht. 
"Den Mountainbikern wird dabei oft der Vorwurf gemacht, eine Schneise der Verwüstung zu schlagen."
War jemand die letzten 1-2 Jahre im Kellerwald/Stadtwald unterwegs und hat die Spuren der Harvester gesehen? Alle 20 Meter wurden da Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen von 6-7 Metern breite. Da soll eine Reifenspur eine "Schneise der Verwüstung" schlagen? Was ist denn dann das was die Harvester machen? Den dritten Weltkrieg austragen?

""Es ist an der Zeit, eine offizielle Lösung zu finden", so Stefan Zieringer. Schließlich wolle er die Natur nicht zerstören, sondern sie im Sattel genießen"
WTF?

"Zugleich wäre man in ganz Deutschland einer der Pioniere, um bislang illegales oder schädigendes Mountainbiken in geordnete Bahnen zu bringen. "
WTF #2 - illegal und schädigend? Als würden wir mit dem Motorrad quer durch den Wald fahren. In Bayern ist das befahren der Wege ganz legal möglich. Dass die Bodenerosion durch Mountainbiker identisch ist, zu der Erosion die durch Wanderer hervorgerufen wird, ist schon vor Ewigkeiten wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen worden.

Ich erwarte rein gar nichts aus dieser Initiative, weil die Gegner sie nicht machen lassen. Auch hier würde wieder gelten: Keine drei Leute, die in ihrem eigenen Interesse handeln, sondern alle zusammen. Einfach mal mit 300 Mann und mehr eine Demo vor dem Rathaus organisieren wäre sicherlich besser. Aber das ist auch leichter gesagt als getan. Am Ende kommen 10 Mann und der Rest hat besseres zu tun, zB den Rollercoaster befahren


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> DIMB nicht erwünscht, Waldbesitzervereinigung wird eingeladen. Da weiß man doch gleich, wo die Prioritäten liegen
> 
> Ich genieße die Trails noch so lange es eben geht. Zuletzt hab ich am Trail keine Sau mehr getroffen, aber Spuren waren schon noch zu sehen. Es geht eben auf den Winter zu und jetzt fährt eh nur noch der "harte Kern".
> 
> ...


Die DIMB wurde inzwischen doch zum Runden Tisch eingeladen, dazu einige äußerst engagierte "locals", von denen einer auch Waldbesitzer an der "Kanzel" und wohl der beste "Kenner" der tatsächlichen Situation dort ist. Insofern ist schon eine Chance gegeben, die Diskussion auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu bringen.

Was das "MTB in geordnete Bahnen bringen angeht" ist nur dies zu sagen:
*Es gibt nichts zu ordnen (in Bayern), was das Mountainbiken angeht.*
Es ist nämlich alles klar in den Gesetzen geregelt.
Und das sieht so aus:
(1) Wir dürfen jeden Weg befahren, der sich von uns mit dem MTB befahren lässt.
(2) Kein existierender Weg darf "selektiv" für eine bestimmte Benutzergruppe gesperrt werden.
(3) Zu bestimmen, was ein Weg ist, liegt nicht in der Hoheit eines Grundbesitzers oder Försters.

Aus (2) folgt, dass jegliche "Lenkungsmaßnahmen" rechtswidrig wären.

Gewisse "Auswüchse" durch Ortsfremde, welche es an und auf der "Langen Meile" zu geben scheint, müssen durch ordnungspolitische Maßnahmen im Rahmen der geltenden Gesetze und Verordnungen eingedämmt werden. Neue Verordnungen hierzu braucht es dabei nicht. Das Zuparken von Privatgrund ist nichts MTB-spezifisches und die Maßnahmen hiergegen liegen auf der Hand. Das Befahren von Wegen, welche für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt sind mit dem Auto kann durch entsprechende Überwachung zurückgedrängt werden. Damit werden dann auch die beklagten "Nite rides" und nächtlichen Parties auf der "Kanzel "durch Ortsfremde von allein ausbleiben, wenn denen ihr eigenen "Shuttle service" verhindert wird.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> (2) Kein existierender Weg darf "selektiv" für eine bestimmte Benutzergruppe gesperrt werden.


Doch, z. B. Reiten verboten. Das ist selektiv wenn man dort aber zu Fuß oder per Rad unterwegs sein darf.



DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Das Befahren von Wegen, welche für den motorisierten Verkehr gesperrt sind mit dem Auto kann durch entsprechende Überwachung zurückgedrängt werden.


Wer soll sich Nachts dort hinstellen und warten bis mal einer kommt?

Dank E Bike bringt man ne Kiste Bier auch ohne Auto auf die Kanzel. Dazu noch ganz legal.

Ortsfremde? 
Fang besser mal bei der Dorfjugend an. Das wird auf der Kanzel nicht anders sein als Anderorts auch. 
Zum Beispiel am Plankenstein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> War jemand die letzten 1-2 Jahre im Kellerwald/Stadtwald unterwegs und hat die Spuren der Harvester gesehen? Alle 20 Meter wurden da Schneisen in den Wald geschlagen von 6-7 Metern breite. Da soll eine Reifenspur eine "Schneise der Verwüstung" schlagen? Was ist denn dann das was die Harvester machen? Den dritten Weltkrieg austragen?


Vielleicht für den Schlepplift damit man es leichter zu den Fress und Saufbuden schafft!?
Vom Schlepplift für Senioren bis zur App: Ideen für den Forchheimer Kellerwald - Forchheim - nordbayern.de https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...een-fur-den-forchheimer-kellerwald-1.10530023

Konsum geht vor, bringt der Stadt Steuereinnahmen....
Der Borkenkäfer wird auch keinen großen Bogen um den Kellerwald gemacht haben... 

Spass bei Seite, bei den Spuren der Verwüstung sind sicher nicht ein paar Reifespuren auf Wegen gemeint sondern die Spielplätze der Hüpf und Murmelbahn Freunde.

Und ganz ehrlich, wer die fränkische Klatsch und Tratschpresse wortwörtlich nimmt hat den lokalen Journalismus nicht verstanden.

Und von Demo halte ich garnix. Demos haben noch nie viel bewirkt. Dann besser der runde Tisch und zwar öffentlich.


----------



## xTr3Me (22. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Die DIMB wurde inzwischen doch zum Runden Tisch eingeladen, dazu einige äußerst engagierte "locals", von denen einer auch Waldbesitzer an der "Kanzel" und wohl der beste "Kenner" der tatsächlichen Situation dort ist. Insofern ist schon eine Chance gegeben, die Diskussion auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu bringen.
> 
> Was das "MTB in geordnete Bahnen bringen angeht" ist nur dies zu sagen:
> *Es gibt nichts zu ordnen (in Bayern), was das Mountainbiken angeht.*
> ...



Eine "Lenkungsmaßnahme" im Sinne der Schaffung von offiziellen, aber äußerst attraktiven Abfahrten fände ich sehr legitim. Klappt ja auch schon in der Praxis, siehe Kreuzwegabfahrt vs. Rollercoaster (auch wenn das keine offizielle Abfahrt/"Lenkungsmaßnahme" ist). Als ich angefangen habe, gab es nur den Kreuzweg da hinten, sonst nichts. Blöd nur, wenn dann bestehende Angebot verboten werden, wobei ich das beim Kreuzweg ausdrücklich nicht so sehe, auch wenn ich in den Jahren in denen ich da runter gefahren bin nur einen Spaziergänger getroffen habe (mehrfach den gleichen).

Deine drei aufgestellten Punkte sind super, auf diese sollte regelmäßig verwiesen werden, da immer wieder, z.B. auch im ulkigen Artikel der "Nordbayern.de" suggeriert wird, wir währen illegal unterwegs und würden mitten durch Büsche und was weiß ich noch fahren.
Auch das die DIMB nun Platz am runden Tisch findet, ist äußerst hilfreich und erfreulich. Danke für deinen Einsatz!

Welche Auswüchse sind denn damit gemeint? Haben da welche wirklich Shuttleservice gespielt? Ich sehe oft Autos dort rumfahren, auch oben auf dem Schotterweg unter den Freileitungsmasten. Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt vor paar Tagen waren die Kennzeichen  aus ER, R und irgendwas VIE oder so. Frage mich, was die da oben suchen. Gibt auch Leute die regelmäßig mit dem Auto hochfahren, um oben mit dem Hund spazieren zugehen. Shuttleservice war jedenfalls keiner dabei.


----------



## MTB-94 (22. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> (1) Wir dürfen jeden Weg befahren, der sich von uns mit dem MTB befahren lässt.



Das kann man vielleicht so auslegen. Die Auswahl an guten Trails finde ich allerdings für die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten (Berge) doch ziemlich bescheiden auch im Vergleich mit anderen Regionen. Wenn man öfters fährt ist man doch schnell durch, v.a. an technische Trails mangelts doch gewaltig. 
Darum würde ich neue, offizielle Trails durchaus begrüßen zumal die Anzahl an Mountainbiker ja auch stetig steigt. 

Das mit den Autos ist mir auch schon des Öfteren aufgefallen. Liegt sicher daran, dass gefühlt jedem zweiten ein paar m2 Wald hier gehören. Es sind aber auch viele Spaziergänger oder Pilzesammler zur Zeit. Shuttles hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Bei meiner letzten Ausfahrt vor paar Tagen waren die Kennzeichen aus ER, R und irgendwas VIE oder so. Frage mich, was die da oben suchen.


Forst.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

MTB-94 schrieb:


> Darum würde ich neue, offizielle Trails durchaus begrüßen zumal die Anzahl an Mountainbiker ja auch stetig steigt.


Echt, tut es das?
Also fernab von den bekannten Fressmeilen sowie Hotspots ist man in der Fränkischen froh überhaupt mal jemand anzutreffen.

Und einen Mangel an techn. Trails kann ich auch nicht feststellen. Muss man halt vielleicht mal die Komfortzone vor der Haustür verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2020)

Dass wir jeden Weg befahren dürfen, der sich vom jeweiligen Fahrer und Bike befahren lässt, "kann man nicht nur so auslegen", sondern dies folgt aus einem sack voll juristischer Gesetzeskommentare und wurde auch von der Rechtsprechung so festgestellt.
Und dies werde ich sooft wiederholen wie Cato d.Ä. sein "Ceterum censeo Karthaginem delandam esset."

Was die Auswahl an Trails angeht, gehen die Ansichten wohl auseinander. Ich habe mich nie gegen neue Trails ausgesprochen, wenn diese legal angelegt werden (siehe DIMB Hinweise zum legalen Trailbau), naturverträglich sind und im Einklang mit einem respektvollen Miteinander aller Naturnutzer, Grundeigentümer, Jäger, etc.

Was die "Autos" angeht, muss ich das wohl mal präziser darstellen: Es geht darum, dass z.B. schwere Pickups mit ortsfremden Kennzeichen da kurz vor Einbruch der Dämmerung rauffahren, vollgeladen mit sehr downhill-orientierten Bikes. Dann wird  bis in die tiefe nacht hinein gefahren, wobei der Pickup als Shuttle eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Was die "Autos" angeht, muss ich das wohl mal präziser darstellen: Es geht darum, dass z.B. schwere Pickups mit ortsfremden Kennzeichen da kurz vor Einbruch der Dämmerung rauffahren, vollgeladen mit sehr downhill-orientierten Bikes. Dann wird bis in die tiefe nacht hinein gefahren, wobei der Pickup als Shuttle eingesetzt wird.


Kennzeichen notieren, Anzeigen, fertig ist der Lack. Da braucht man keinen großes Fass aufmachen.


----------



## Cubie (22. Oktober 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kennzeichen notieren, Anzeigen, fertig ist der Lack. Da braucht man keinen großes Fass aufmachen.


Formal wahrscheinlich richtig, praktisch hat da keiner Bock drauf...


----------



## LeFritzz (22. Oktober 2020)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Kennzeichen notieren, Anzeigen, fertig ist der Lack. Da braucht man keinen großes Fass aufmachen.


Wieso soll ich die Aufgaben der bürgerlichen Justiz übernehmen?


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

DaFriiitz schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich die Aufgaben der bürgerlichen Justiz übernehmen?


Du doch nicht!
Jene welche die es stört.
Aber das ist mal wieder typisch Deutsch. Zuschauen, sich aufregen aber nix dagegen unternehmen. Hauptsache man hat wieder nen Dorftratsch der seine Runde macht und jeder dichtet was dazu.

Irgendwie scheint es ja auch zu Dir durchgesickert zu sein. 
😊


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Formal wahrscheinlich richtig, praktisch hat da keiner Bock drauf...


Dann braucht sich praktisch auch keiner darüber aufregen wenn man keinen Bock auf ein beseitigen des Problems hat. 😊

Die Gemeinde könnte aber auch einfach an den Zufahrtswegen eine Schranke montieren, dann erledigt sich das Problem von alleine.
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich zu kompliziert 😂


----------



## Deleted 369460 (22. Oktober 2020)

Auch nett...








						Waldbesitzer gegen Waldbesucher im Landkreis Lichtenfels
					

Die Fälle im Lichtenfelser Landkreis häufen sich: Waldarbeiten werden behindert und illegale Mountainbike-Parcours angelegt. Ein Appell an die Vernunft.




					m.obermain.de
				



Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein Weg.


----------



## LeFritzz (23. Oktober 2020)

Aus der facebook Seite der DIMB IG Oberfranken:

Das Treffen zum Runden Tisch „Mountainbiken an der Retterner Kanzel / Langen Meile“ in Eggolsheim, zu welchem die Gemeinde am 22.10.2020 eingeladen hatte, verlief äußerst harmonisch.
Sperrungen oder Rückbauten sind grundsätzlich nicht zu befürchten.
Eingeladen waren Vertreter der Jagd, Grundbesitzer, ortsansässige Mountainbiker, die DIMB IG Oberfranken, Vertreter der Freien Wähler und Bündnis90/Die Grünen aus dem Gemeinderat, der Vertreter des Forstamtes und der WBV Kreuzberg.
Von Seiten der Jäger wurden nächtliche Mountainbiker beklagt, welche die Jagd so gut wie unmöglich machten. Damit ließen sich die zur Begrenzung des Wildverbisses notwendigen Ausschussquoten schlichtweg nicht erreichen, was wiederum die Jägerschaft in die Kritik bringt wegen des Wildverbisses.
Seitens der beiden Fraktionen, welche im Gemeinderat den Antrag zu diesem Runden Tisch gestellt hatten, wurde rücksichtsloses Fahren von ortsfremden Mountainbikern und Gefährdung von Fußgängern beklagt. Betont wurde dabei, dass sich ortsansässige Mountainbiker durchweg vorbildlich verhielten.
Die örtlichen Mountainbiker stellten sich und Ihre Sportausübung vor. Seitens der DIMB wurden die Trailrules als Grundlage eines respektvollen Miteinander und mit allen Interessen verträglichen Mountainbikens vorgestellt.
Der Vertreter des Forstamtes bezog eine „radikale Position“, die hier nichts zu suchen hätte, wie ihm vom moderierenden Bürgermeister vorgehalten wurde und die nebenbei auch im Widerspruch zur Gesetzeslage stand.
Ein Waldbesitzer beklagte, dass ursprüngliche Rückegassen und Schleifspuren zu Wegen ausgefahren wurden. Seiner Ansicht nach wären dies keine Wege. Ein Mountainbiker stellte klar, dass ein Weg eben ein Weg sei und befahren werden dürfe. Die DIMB stellte klar, dass es unerheblich sei, wie der Weg entstanden sei, dass es dazu keines planvollen Entscheides bedürfe. Dem Ärgernis, welches sich für den Grundbesitzer hieraus ergeben mag, könne letztlich nur durch den Rückbau des unerwünschten Weges begegnet werden. Die DIMB schlug vor, hier gemeinsam nach Alternativen für die in Frage gestellten Wege zu suchen.
Der Vertreter des WBV stellte klar, dass sein Anliegen allein die Klärung der Verkehrssicherungspflicht sei. Er müsse vermeiden, dass den Waldbesitzern hier zusätzliche Aufgaben erwachsen.
Es wurde ein Arbeitskreis konstituiert, in dem alle Interessengruppen vertreten sind.
Dort wird ein Beschilderungskonzept auf Grundlage der Trailrules entwickelt, welches zu einem fairen Miteinander aufrufen wird und die verschiedenen Interessen koordinieren soll.
Es wird eine gemeinsame Begehung des Gebietes durchgeführt.
Hieraus wird abgeleitet, welche Wege, die über Privatgrund verlaufen, evtl. umgeleitet bzw. rückgebaut werden können.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2020)

Hätte durchaus schlimmer werden können. Bin gespannt, was diese Begehung dann noch mit sich bringt. Schade finde ich es dennoch, dass die Gespräche unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit stattfinden und nur wenige ein Mitspracherecht haben. Eine offizielle Beschilderung würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Matz- (23. Oktober 2020)

Ja, Beschilderung wäre gut. Letzten Sonntag waren welche mit Alpakas auf dem RC unterwegs.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Oktober 2020)

Mir ist Wurst mit was man dort unterwegs ist, von mir aus auch mit dem Motorrad oder Quad. Solange alle Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen, sehe ich kein Konfliktpotenzial.


----------



## -Matz- (23. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt darfst dreimal raten von wem ein Kommentar kam : Ist das hier denn eine Autobahn? .
Bei entsprechender Beschilderung, würden die mit ihren Tieren den Weg sehr wahrscheinlich nicht nutzen.
Ps: Bin natürlich langsam vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (24. Oktober 2020)

Was hat jetzt diese IG mit der Kanzel zutun?
Die verfolgen doch ganz andere Ziele in einem ganz anderen Lokationgebiet (Kellerwald und Burker Forst) oder nicht?

Bin zudem schon auf den Pressebericht gespannt. Sofern es überhaupt einen geben wird.


----------



## MTB-94 (6. Februar 2021)

Nur als Info da ich nicht mehr weiß: 
Am Dienstag 9.2. steht "Mountainbiking im Gebiet Rettern/Kauernhofen/Lange Meile" wieder auf der Tagesordnung der Gemeinderatssitzung Eggolsheim.


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2021)

MTB-94 schrieb:


> Nur als Info da ich nicht mehr weiß:
> Am Dienstag 9.2. steht "Mountainbiking im Gebiet Rettern/Kauernhofen/Lange Meile" wieder auf der Tagesordnung der Gemeinderatssitzung Eggolsheim.


Danke. Die Teilnehmer des seinerzeitigen "Runden Tisches" sind per Email von der Gemeinde informiert worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2021)

MTB-94 schrieb:


> Nur als Info da ich nicht mehr weiß:
> Am Dienstag 9.2. steht "Mountainbiking im Gebiet Rettern/Kauernhofen/Lange Meile" wieder auf der Tagesordnung der Gemeinderatssitzung Eggolsheim.


Danke für die Info!


LeFritzz schrieb:


> Danke. Die Teilnehmer des seinerzeitigen "Runden Tisches" sind per Email von der Gemeinde informiert worden.


Nimmst du dort mit Teil? Falls ja würde ich mich über 1-2 Takte dazu freuen!


----------



## LeFritzz (6. Februar 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Nimmst du dort mit Teil? Falls ja würde ich mich über 1-2 Takte dazu freuen!


Natürlich nehme ich dort nicht teil, da ich dem Gemeinderat von Eggolsheim nicht angehöre.

Ich werde mir die ja öffentliche Sitzung aber anhören, werde also hingehen.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. Februar 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Natürlich nehme ich dort nicht teil, da ich dem Gemeinderat von Eggolsheim nicht angehöre.
> 
> Ich werde mir die ja öffentliche Sitzung aber anhören, werde also hingehen.


Ach so, dachte es werden dort auch 1-2 Worte mit den Beteiligten gewechselt, da ihr extra angeschrieben wurdet.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. August 2021)

Hier tut sich auch nix...
Oder vielleicht doch?









						Forchheim: "Ein Trailpark macht uns den Kellerwald kaputt"
					

FORCHHEIM - Soll Forchheim eine ausgewiesene, befestigte Strecke für Mountainbiker im Wald bekommen? So ein "Trailpark" bleibt ein kontrovers diskutiertes Thema - auch auf der jüngsten Stadtwald-Exkursion von Verwaltung und Stadtrat.




					www.nordbayern.de
				




Wie viele Dienstjahre hat der Distler noch?


----------



## scratch_a (15. August 2021)

> Die Folgen: Der Waldboden und Pflanzenarten werden zerstört, es kommt zur *Beeinträchtigungen* und Beunruhigung der Wildtiere in ihrem Lebensraum, was wiederum in Zeiten des Klimawandels (und zusätzlich zu den bestehenden Erholungsangeboten wie Walking-Strecken) weitere und, so Distler, „nicht mehr zumutbare“ Auswirkungen auf die Natur, den Wildbestand und im Umkehrschluss auch *auf die Jagd habe*.



Hierzu auch die Beiträge von Sun on Tour und die durchaus interessante Podiumsdiskussion. Die Jagdlobby macht anscheinend eine großartige Arbeit. Ob man diesen Sumpf jemals trocken legen kann? Da würde ich auf die Dienstjahre von einer Person nicht viel Wert drauf legen


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. August 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Die Jagdlobby macht anscheinend eine großartige Arbeit. Ob man diesen Sumpf jemals trocken legen kann? Da würde ich auf die Dienstjahre von einer Person nicht viel Wert drauf legen


Die Jagdlobby ist ja auch so ein gespaltenes Häufchen. 
Die meisten sind Privat haben ein Revier gepachtet. Wirklich was zu melden haben die nicht. 
Und dann gibt es noch die staatl. Berufsjäger. Die haben was zu sagen. 

Eigenlich muss man mit den privaten Jägern garnix diskutieren sondern mit deren Oberhäuptern (Berufsjäger und Forstamt) sowie den Besitzern des Waldes.


----------



## gandi85 (15. August 2021)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Die Jagdlobby ist ja auch so ein gespaltenes Häufchen.
> Die meisten sind Privat haben ein Revier gepachtet. Wirklich was zu melden haben die nicht.
> Und dann gibt es noch die staatl. Berufsjäger. Die haben was zu sagen.
> 
> Eigenlich muss man mit den privaten Jägern garnix diskutieren sondern mit deren Oberhäuptern (Berufsjäger und Forstamt) sowie den Besitzern des Waldes.


Das ist jetzt mal sehr stark vereinfacht. Klar musst du am Ende mit den Waldbesitzern sprechen, aber wem hören die mehr zu? Dem oder der Jagdpächter/in, welche der jagdgenossenschaft (grundbesitzer) jährlich mehrere tausend Euro Pacht überweisen, oder einem anderen Nutzer seines Besitzes, der das für Lau tut. Und das hat nichts mit Berufsjäger oder privater Jäger zu tun. (Im ldkr Forchheim gibt es soweit ich weiß sowieso keinen Berufsjäger) Viele Jagdgenossenschaften haben dabei eben Angst, dass die Attraktivität ihres revieres für die Jagd leidet. Sprich sie weniger einnehmen können, im schlimmsten Fall gar keinen Pächter mehr finden. Dann müssten sie nämlich tatsächlich jemanden dafür bezahlen, der dann den abschussplan erfüllt.


----------



## scratch_a (15. August 2021)

Eben deshalb fand ich die Podiumsdiskussion recht interessant. Da wurde der enorme Einfluss der Jagd auf Politik und Gesetze öfters erwähnt und dass man dies komplett überdenken müsste.


----------



## xTr3Me (16. August 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal sehr stark vereinfacht. Klar musst du am Ende mit den Waldbesitzern sprechen, aber wem hören die mehr zu? Dem oder der Jagdpächter/in, welche der jagdgenossenschaft (grundbesitzer) jährlich mehrere tausend Euro Pacht überweisen, oder einem anderen Nutzer seines Besitzes, der das für Lau tut. Und das hat nichts mit Berufsjäger oder privater Jäger zu tun. (Im ldkr Forchheim gibt es soweit ich weiß sowieso keinen Berufsjäger) Viele Jagdgenossenschaften haben dabei eben Angst, dass die Attraktivität ihres revieres für die Jagd leidet. Sprich sie weniger einnehmen können, im schlimmsten Fall gar keinen Pächter mehr finden. Dann müssten sie nämlich tatsächlich jemanden dafür bezahlen, der dann den abschussplan erfüllt.


Das hat bislang kein Jäger so klar gesagt.


----------



## gandi85 (16. August 2021)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das hat bislang kein Jäger so klar gesagt.





xTr3Me schrieb:


> Das hat bislang kein Jäger so klar gesagt.


Mein Kommentar ist auch nur als Reaktion auf den vorherigen Beitrag zu sehen. Wie die genaue Sachlage im Bezug auf die beteiligten Jagdpächter an der Retterner Kanzel ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (16. August 2021)

gandi85 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar ist auch nur als Reaktion auf den vorherigen Beitrag zu sehen. Wie die genaue Sachlage im Bezug auf die beteiligten Jagdpächter an der Retterner Kanzel ist, weiß ich nicht.


Schon klar.


----------



## xTr3Me (17. Mai 2022)

Kurze Info: Am Rollercoaster hat jemand einen Schlauch auf Kopfhöhe gespannt und Holz quer gelegt. Bitte passt auf wenn ihr dort fahrt, schön langsam machen und schauen, bzw. erst mal mal eine Probeabfahrt machen.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (18. Mai 2022)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Kurze Info: Am Rollercoaster hat jemand einen Schlauch auf Kopfhöhe gespannt und Holz quer gelegt. Bitte passt auf wenn ihr dort fahrt, schön langsam machen und schauen, bzw. erst mal mal eine Probeabfahrt machen.


Am Samstag Nachmittag war noch nichts. Falls euch das hilft.

Wenn das nochmal passiert würde ich ein par Wildkameras installieren und hoffen das der jenige gefilmt wird. Damit dann zur Polizei. Weil bei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt kommt eh nix bei raus.

Könnten Jäger, Waldbesitzer und MTBler sich mal verbünden statt zu diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 589869 (3. Juli 2022)

Das wird den Distler beflügeln weiter gegen MTB zu sein.









						Förderpreis für Stadtförster
					

Der Förderpreis der Waldbesitzervereinigung (WBV) Kreuzberg ging erstmals nicht an einen Privatwaldbesitzer. Mit Stadtförster Stefan Distler hatte...




					www.infranken.de
				




Von der Trailpark Dingens hört man schon länger nix mehr....


----------



## 2nd_astronaut (7. Juli 2022)

spricht ja sehr für die _ausgleichende tätigkeit_ eines von der allgemeinheit beauftragten försters, wenn er preise von den waldbesitzern bekommt …


----------



## Deleted 589869 (14. Juli 2022)

Wieder 5 Anzeigen auch wieder Radfahrer am Walberla erwischt worden








						Besuchermassen werden zum Stresstest fürs Walberla
					

Das Walberla hat auch ohne traditionelles Bergfest in den letzten Jahren einen Ansturm erlebt. Mit sichtbaren Folgen. Das soll sich nun ändern.




					www.fraenkischertag.de
				












						Polizeikontrolle: Fünf Anzeigen am Walberla
					

Verbotswidriges Radfahren und Betreten der geschützten Steilhänge – die Polizei kontrollierte am Wochenende erneut mit einer Reiterstaffel.




					www.fraenkischertag.de
				



Diesmal 2 Artikel von Thomas Weichert aus Waischenfeld.

In seinem eigenen Forum gibt's keine Zensur. Dort findet ihr auch den ganzen Artikel ohne Abo.






						Kirchehrenbach: Neues vom Walberla
					

Kirchehrenbach: Neues vom Walberla  Von Thomas Weichert  Kirchehrenbach  Das Walberla ist ein einzigartiges und schützenswertes Naturschutzgebiet. Seit e




					www.fraenkische-schweiz-waischenfeld.de
				




Ihr könnt euch dort auch anmelden und Antworten 🙂

🙋‍♂️


----------



## LeFritzz (14. Juli 2022)

Die Schutzgebietsverordnung ist, soweit sie Fußgängerverkehr auf Wegen zulässt, Radfahren dort aber untersagt, klar rechtswidrig. Entsprechend wurde die sonst gleichartige Verordnung über die "Rathsberger Wildnis" ja in diesem Punkt nachgebessert. In Bayreuth ist man aber nicht so klug wie in Ansbach.

Wir werden das als DIMB IG Oberfranken bzw. AK Forchheim der IG besprechen und uns ggf. in den Dialog zwischen Gebietsbetreuerin und Gemeinde einschalten.

Le Fritzz
Kommisarischer Sprecher der DIMB IG Oberfranken
Mitglied des DIMB Bundesvorstandes


----------



## Deleted 589869 (15. Juli 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Schutzgebietsverordnung ist, soweit sie Fußgängerverkehr auf Wegen zulässt, Radfahren dort aber untersagt, klar rechtswidrig. Entsprechend wurde die sonst gleichartige Verordnung über die "Rathsberger Wildnis" ja in diesem Punkt nachgebessert. In Bayreuth ist man aber nicht so klug wie in Ansbach.
> 
> Wir werden das als DIMB IG Oberfranken bzw. AK Forchheim der IG besprechen und uns ggf. in den Dialog zwischen Gebietsbetreuerin und Gemeinde einschalten.
> 
> ...


Ich werde weiterhin aufs Walberla fahren. Bisher leider noch keine Reiterstaffel angetroffen. Wollte die mal fragen ob deren Pferde andere sind und welchen Unterschied es macht wenn man "angeblich verbotenerweise" oben auf dem Plateau mit einem Fahrrad oder Pferd ist. 😁

Ausserdem scheint diese Jana Wiehn das Naturschutz Gesetze nicht zu interessieren.

Sie will dort bauliche Maßnahmen vornehmen lassen.

In einem Artikel aus dem Wiesenbote im Jahre 2008 stehen ein paar Gesetztextauszüge. Damals ging es um den geteerten Weg. Trotzdem ganz Interessant.



> Schutzverordnung der Regierung von Oberfranken von 1987 vor. Im Paragraph 4, Absatz 1 heißt es, es sei „verboten,
> Straßen, Wege, Pfade, Steige
> und Plätze neu anzulegen oder be-
> stehende zu verändern“.





> Paragraph 329 des Strafgesetzbuch
> Nach Absatz
> 3, Ziffer 2 sind „Aufschüttungen“ im
> Naturschutzgebiet verboten, weil sie
> den Schutzzweck „nicht unerheblich beeinträchtigen



Quelle und ganzer Artikel in der PDF im Anhang


----------



## xTr3Me (15. Juli 2022)

Die rechtlichen Vorgaben werden von allen nicht Erholungssuchenden am Walberla frei interpretiert. Sprich, die Polizei darf, was andere nicht dürfen, auch wenn es eigentlich verboten wäre und schon gar keinen Sinn macht. Wenn ich schon lese, was da für Summen aufgewendet werden, nur um am Ende exakt gar nichts zu erreichen, außer ein paar Schilder und eine Schranke, dann frage ich mich schon, ob das Geld so richtig investiert wird. Von dem Geld könnte man die Wege entsprechend befestigen, sodass keine weiteren Erosionsschäden entstehen und diese für alle Erholungssuchenden öffnen. Oder einfach aufhören, das Walberla ständig zu bewerben und diesen Hügel einfach das sein lassen was er ist.. ein schöner Ort für alle, die gerne draußen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (17. Juli 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ich werde weiterhin aufs Walberla fahren. Bisher leider noch keine Reiterstaffel angetroffen. Wollte die mal fragen ob deren Pferde andere sind und welchen Unterschied es macht wenn man "angeblich verbotenerweise" oben auf dem Plateau mit einem Fahrrad oder Pferd ist. 😁
> 
> Ausserdem scheint diese Jana Wiehn das Naturschutz Gesetze nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> ...


Interessant ist sicherlich, was Du da zitierst.
Ob es so zielführend ist, aus einer Postille des Bund Naturschutz aus dem Jahre 2008 zu zitieren, sei einmal dahin gestellt.
Fest steht, dass der BN uns Mountainbikern ja nicht so immer wohlgesonnen ist.

Natürlich kenne ich die Sperrverordnung aus dem Jahre 1987 in allen Einzelheiten.
Insofern sind alle Hinweise von Dir durchaus richtig.
Es kann und soll uns MTBer*innen aber doch nicht in erster Linie darum gehen, dass eine stellenweise rechtswidrige Verordnung in allen Aspekten "richtig" umgesetzt wird, also dass die Polizei dort auch nicht mehr reiten darf und dass keine baulichen Maßnahmen durchgeführt werden. Das ist nicht unser Hauptanliegen und darum kümmern sich auch schon andere.
Vielmehr geht es uns MTBer*innen erst mal darum, dass Radfahren nicht durch die Verordnung auf Wegen verboten werden darf, wo Fussgängerverkehr erlaubt ist.

Le Fritzz
Kommisarischer Sprecher der DIMB IG Oberfranken
Mitglied des DIMB Bundesvorstandes


----------



## Saddamchen (23. Juli 2022)

Dreinulleins schrieb:


> Ich werde weiterhin aufs Walberla fahren. Bisher leider noch keine Reiterstaffel angetroffen. Wollte die mal fragen ob deren Pferde andere sind und welchen Unterschied es macht wenn man "angeblich verbotenerweise" oben auf dem Plateau mit einem Fahrrad oder Pferd ist. 😁
> 
> Ausserdem scheint diese Jana Wiehn das Naturschutz Gesetze nicht zu interessieren.
> 
> ...


.....die Polizei darf im Einsatz auch innerorts schneller fahren als 50. D.h da auch dies ein Einsatz ist dürfen die da garantiert reiten😁


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juli 2022)

Welche gute Seele hat denn den B-Eck Trail freigeschnitten?


----------



## Deleted 589869 (19. August 2022)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> .....die Polizei darf im Einsatz auch innerorts schneller fahren als 50. D.h da auch dies ein Einsatz ist dürfen die da garantiert reiten😁


Ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht








						StVO-Sonderrechte für Polizei & Rettungswagen | Führerscheine.de
					

Wann gelten für Einsatzfahrzeuge von Polizei & Feuerwehr & Rettungswagen verkehrsrechtliche Ausnahmeregelungen? Wann müssen sie die Verkehrsregeln n




					www.fuehrerscheine.de


----------

